# IP-Adresse Eingabe abfragen?



## Nud3l (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben wo man eine gültige Ip-Adresse in ein Textfeld eintragen muss. Jetzt möchte ich über prüfen ob die Eingabe eine gültige IP Adresse ist.

Ich könnte es klar mit substring machen, aber gibt es nicht schon irgend was fertiges denn die Abfrage wird bestimmt häufiger verwendet.

Am besten wäre es wenn ich so ein Textfeld bekomme wie bei Windows wo man seine IP-Adresse eingeben kann mit fertigen Punkten usw.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Sep 2009)

>Am besten wäre es wenn ich so ein Textfeld bekomme wie bei Windows wo man seine IP-Adresse eingeben kann mit fertigen Punkten usw.

Nennt sich 4 textfelder ;-)


----------



## Ariol (10. Sep 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/30159-ip-adresse-mit-jformattedtextfield.html


----------



## Landei (10. Sep 2009)

Let me google this for you


```
String _255 = "(?:25[0-5]|2[0-4][0-9]|[01]?[0-9][0-9]?)";
Pattern p = Pattern.compile( "^(?:" + _255 + "\\.){3}" + _255 + "$");
RegexFormatter ipFormatter = new RegexFormatter( p );
JFormattedTextField ipAddress = new JFormattedTextField( ipFormatter );

ipAddress.addPropertyChangeListener( "value",
    new PropertyChangeListener() {
        public void propertyChange( PropertyChangeEvent e ) {
           System.out.println( ipAddress.getValue() );
        }
    }
);
```


----------



## Nud3l (10. Sep 2009)

gibt es denn eine Lösung für SWT ?

So ein JFormattedTextField  kann ich schlecht in mein Eclipse Plugin einbauen


----------

